# Crate at night crying



## zed

Well my baby Jarvis came to me on Wednesday after what seemed a forever wait!!! I love him so much... He's so calm and loving and likes nothing better than a cuddle ...... However at night he has a large crate downstairs with half filled of bed and toys and mummy scented cloth and teddy and a heated teddy and other half toilet training pad. I tire him out, well try to as he's so placid... And let him get in himself following his favourite treat.

He then howls cries and jumps at the cage from the moment I leave him till the time I get up to see him at 5:30... He sounds so distressed... It's been a few nights now, do I give in and get a crate for my bedroom or just ignor him and carry leaving him?

My fear is creating an insecure puppy and would hate that. He is left for 4 hours a morning with a professional dog walker coming in each day to break his boredom and have a play... He still cries then but I don't think as much. Lucky the neighbours can't hear !!!

Any suggestions???

Also cant add any pics of him as the button to attach files won't work. Is it an iPad thing? Xx


----------



## Jeanie

Hi as regards leaving Jarvis crying at night, I would give it another few nights, it's so hard to listen to them cry, I had it for a week solid, 
Went down the first 3nights (big mistake) 😁
But once I left Tilly then for the next few nights I think she learned that her cries won't get my attention and it was easier just to go to sleep. (clever pup) !,, ha ha 

With the iPad I upload the pics to photo bucket and then copy and paste the img code, 

Good luck x 


Jeanie x


----------



## flounder_1

Ah your post reminded me of my first post here! We had the same with Lolly and I promise the crying will stop soon. It sounds like you're doing all the right things.

I got really desperate after 5 nights of crying with the 6 night seeming like it was the worst and all night long! So I got advice from here and our vet who we were visiting that day too which was

A DAP spray to spray on her bed just before she went in
We all took turns wearing an old t-shirt and put that in her bed with her
We left the radio on 
Tried to really tire her out before bedtime

Lo and behold she slept through the night without a peep on that 7th night! 

Give it a little bit longer (wear ear plugs if necessary) and I'm sure she'll settle down and get used to it soon xxx


----------



## Broughty

Hi Zoe

My first post on here was very similar and only a few weeks ago!! I got lots of good advice on here - after being very inconsistent for a few nights we got tough and left him to cry, made sure he had toys, hot water bottle and left a light and a radio on. We also covered his crate with a blanket. He cried for about 10 nights in total which was awful but he got there in the end. I wouldn't worry about making him insecure - so many people comment to us that he is one of the most confident pups they have seen and a real happy chappy. 

One mistake we made was having a crate too big - he kept messing his crate because he could get far enough away from it. We changed to a smaller crate and he was clean straight away. But we didn't worry about him being clean until the crying stopped. We did in two stages. 

Good luck! As somebody who was in the same position just a few weeks ago I promise it will get better. We couldn't believe it when Alfie first took himself off to his crate to sleep - we thought we'd never get there!!

Sarah xx


----------



## zed

Thank you all so much... Knew I could depend on you all... I shall persist!! His crate is covered however haven't tried the radio! I do have a training pad in there... Is it ok?? or just make it smaller and leave him without (ie divide it) ?? I am worried I am missing him needing the toilet by ignoring his cries xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looby

Is he using the pad at night?

xx


----------



## flounder_1

We had a smaller crate (a 30" one I think) and Lolly was dry and clean from 8 weeks 1 day. I had vetbed in the crate with a puppy pad underneath but that was more to mop up the water that Lolly spilt until we got a bowl that clipped to the side of the crate. I do think a smaller crate works well. However I also think that all puppies are different like children and some pick up toilet training faster than others!


----------



## zed

He was using it until last night... It was dry this eve x


----------



## Turi

Personally I'd remove the puppy pad from his crate. Crates work because puppies don't want to mess in the confined space of their den. Puppy pads have a scent in them that stimulates a puppy to pee. So unfortunately you're unintentionally giving your puppy mixed messages . 

I would remove the pads and spread the vet bedding so it covers the entire base of the crate. 

Re the crying - hang on in there. It does get better, I promise. Saffi now takes herself to her crate at around 9.30pm - she loves it!


----------



## zed

Excellent thanks Turi... I shall remove the pad... And make his space smaller  just another thing... I work four hours in the morning term time only...is he ok for four hours on his own without toileting.. That will be in three weeks time when the puppy sitter stops coming in xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolyne

This is such a useful thread. These are exactly the same concerns and questions I have for when our pup comes home to us.

Would you recommend from night one that we put the puupy in the crate without a puppy pad and leave her all night (well about 11pm - 6am?? or is that too long)? Or should we get up half way through the night to let her out into the garden?

Hot water bottles are a great idea - do we use just normal ones? Will the puppy bite them (won't they leak?).

So nervous about her coming to use - want to make sure we are all ready and know what to do.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Probably not what has already been advised but I had Hatties crate in my room and if I got up for a comfort break she went out in the garden result we both had a relaxed and comfortable night. I think it is asking a lot of a puppy to hold it all night could you hold on if you really wanted to go? Worked for me. Don't try to make puppy do what 'everyone' says is correct, do what works for you.


----------



## Turi

zed said:


> Excellent thanks Turi... I shall remove the pad... And make his space smaller  just another thing... I work four hours in the morning term time only...is he ok for four hours on his own without toileting.. That will be in three weeks time when the puppy sitter stops coming in xx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saffi is 12 weeks old on Monday and hasn't yet been left for longer than an hour during the day so I'm not sure if she'd be able to keep it in. I'm sure the same principals would apply to daytime as they would to nighttime though. 

If your puppy will be left alone for four hours in the morning I'd suggest getting up and tiring him out with lots of play and mental stimulation before you leave so that he's more likely to settle when you leave 



Carolyne said:


> This is such a useful thread. These are exactly the same concerns and questions I have for when our pup comes home to us.
> 
> Would you recommend from night one that we put the puupy in the crate without a puppy pad and leave her all night (well about 11pm - 6am?? or is that too long)? Or should we get up half way through the night to let her out into the garden?
> 
> Hot water bottles are a great idea - do we use just normal ones? Will the puppy bite them (won't they leak?).
> 
> So nervous about her coming to use - want to make sure we are all ready and know what to do.


Carolyne for the first three nights we went to bed between 10.30pm and 11pm, woke at 3am to let her out for a wee/poo and then woke up at around 6.30am. We were walking zombies but it wasn't long before she was clean overnight so it's worth it long-term. Now at just under 12 weeks she will last from 10.30pm to 6.45am... though the other night we went to bed really early at 9.30pm and she still lasted until 6.45am. Proud Mummy moment 

We didn't use hot water bottles - I was worried about her chewing them. We left a toy, a piece of blanket that our breeder gave us from the litter bed (it was rather stinky btw!), her vet bedding and covered her crate with a blanket. We don't cover her crate anymore though. 

Don't be nervous - you sound so organised!


----------



## susanb

Turi - just wondering about covering the crate. You said you no longer cover saffi's crate & I was just wondering why? We assumed that we always keep it covered. Thanks.


----------



## Janev1000

I might just leave the pad for a couple more nights just to be sure. It didn't create a habit for Biscuit and once it was dry it remained dry from then on but it just gave me peace of mind at night that he wasn't getting distressed because he couldn't go anywhere if he wanted to. I used to put him to bed around 11pm and not go back until 7pm - with ear plugs for me! - so wouldn't have been able to hear him if he had wanted to go anyway. This routine worked very quickly and he soon remained as 'quiet as a mouse' until we came down in the morning. We're usually the ones to wake him now!


----------



## Janev1000

I always cover Biscuit's crate with a dark grey blanket - especially now it's getting lighter in the mornings! I always cover it when I go out too as he seems to settle quicker with it and I think it makes him feel more secure - as if in a den. He used to get more distressed when he could see all around the room. I think the blanket is a signal for him to settle down to sleep. Works for us anyway.


----------



## Turi

susanb said:


> Turi - just wondering about covering the crate. You said you no longer cover saffi's crate & I was just wondering why? We assumed that we always keep it covered. Thanks.


We initially put the blanket on the crate to get her to settle as on the first couple of nights she didn't go in there willingly and made a racket. And also because she was being shut in the sitting room with our three cats who've never lived with a dog before. I've a rather over-active imagination and worried the cats would attack Saffi through the bars so the blanket was for her protection (they've never attacked her btw ). 

Now she walks in by herself and because she doesn't make a peep until we go down we don't bother covering her crate with a blanket - it seems unneccessary. 

You'll find a method that suits you - each puppy is different


----------



## zed

Well he was much better last night however messed in his crate, poo and wee so I definitely need to wake and relieve him halfway through. He was quiet with the radio on and I put a large cardboard box in his crate to cut the size to half ... Fingers crossed  

He is going to be very tired when I leave for work as come rain or shine he will be walked every morning  so gutted Easter half term he won't be able to walk till the last weekend :-( still, we have a lifetime of walks on Dartmoor and can't wait to take him to the beach xx


----------



## Pollypiglet

zed said:


> Well he was much better last night however messed in his crate, poo and wee so I definitely need to wake and relieve him halfway through. He was quiet with the radio on and I put a large cardboard box in his crate to cut the size to half ... Fingers crossed
> 
> He is going to be very tired when I leave for work as come rain or shine he will be walked every morning  so gutted Easter half term he won't be able to walk till the last weekend :-( still, we have a lifetime of walks on Dartmoor and can't wait to take him to the beach xx


Just don't expect too much to soon. Every pup is different and they have to fit in with your lifestyle. I always do as many toilet breaks as I can Hattie has it pretty much sused but if I get poo 2 at the end of June we will be starting all over again. If you want a walk let me know beach restrictions usually end at end of April but we can travel and as you know Hattie is well up for company!


----------



## designsbyisis

As everyone said - different things work for different people. I always pop a blanket over at night to hopefully give the signal that its bedtime now. We don't use a puppy pad, but always leave a square of newspaper in. Dexter does seem to poop/pee sometimes just before we get down to him. We think that he can hear the kids bouncing around upstairs & just can't quite hold it due to excitement ! Hopefully soon we'll be able to get rid of it, but there's no rush.

We've been lucky & he never cried though at night for more than 10 minutes. He occasionally does if he's been crated during the day but I just ignore him.


----------



## janee

Teddy used to shout when he was left in his crate after a few nights he got the hang of it but it took him a lot longer to be quiet during the day, he wasn't on his own as the other dog was with him but not in a crate by 6 months he was quiet, I had no trouble leaving him, he knows when I get my bag out he goes into his bed for his treat and then comes straight back out to sit by the front door and await my return. He sits on the doormat next to the post but never touches it. 
Give it a chance it does work.


----------



## Turi

zed said:


> Well he was much better last night however messed in his crate, poo and wee so I definitely need to wake and relieve him halfway through. He was quiet with the radio on and I put a large cardboard box in his crate to cut the size to half ... Fingers crossed
> 
> He is going to be very tired when I leave for work as come rain or shine he will be walked every morning  so gutted Easter half term he won't be able to walk till the last weekend :-( still, we have a lifetime of walks on Dartmoor and can't wait to take him to the beach xx


Glad to hear you had a quieter night


----------



## zed

Auuugghh I am really struggling... He was literally screaming constantly last night still :-( waking my 8yr old boy too again! I let him out for a wee at 4am (no eye contact, light or talking) and he just howled and barked/cried more till I finally got up at 6:30am. He was panting and really tired.

He sleeps most of the day because of this and he is really hard to keep awake! I am sure it will be better when he can be walked to tire him out for the night but that is THREE WEEKS!!! I don't think I can last that long....

I have a fabric travel crate I can put by my bed..... Just trying to hang it out for as long as I can but it is so hard!! I am wondering if I am pandering to him by giving in. I don't mind him in my room, just not in my bed... However worried that if I do this would the separation in the day be worse??? X

Ps Jarvis would love to meet Hattie Sue as soon as he is protected x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1

I shall be trying to keep my pup downstairs but I am well aware of what sleepless nights are like - when I had my son I was planning on him being in his own room from the start, however after a couple of nights of me spending most of the night in a chair next to his crib I ended up with him actually in bed with me for about 6 weeks!, so I know the best laid plans can be changed if necessary, I wouldn't blame you for having him in your room, I'm pretty sure you could then train him to sleep downstairs at a later date. good luck.


----------



## Turi

Hi Zoe, 

Three weeks does seem like a long time – I didn’t realise it had been going on that long. Poor you – you must be so tired . 

If it were my dog (and my sleep!) I’d let him sleep in your room for a couple of nights until he settles and then gradually creep the crate out of the room.

What are you doing with him during the day? I understand he is sleeping but if he really won’t settle at night then you may need to tire him out before bedtime. Seeing new sights and sounds tires puppies out so a walk around the block might work. Or tiring them out mentally with tricks and training? 

I hope things improve soon and keep your chin up!

x


----------



## Pollypiglet

Have pm'd you.


----------



## zed

Oh Turi no it hasnt been three weeks lol!!! I was saying I can't walk him for three weeks haha... Wow if he cried constant for three weeks I would crackup and he would be a mess I think  it has not even been a week yet lol!

I have resorted to ear plugs however I am taking them out every now and then to check if he has stopped 

I have today invested in a DAP plug in... Why I didn't get one from the start I don't know! It should help... He seemed better last night and had quite a while without crying  he's so happy in the day I am sure he is not mentally scarred. My close friend is a vet so reassured by her to persevere a little longer 

Xx


----------



## Sam1

Hi, I've looked for the answer to this but can't find it..someone mentioned a DAP spray early on and then a plug in....what are these? And how do they help? 

How was your night? Is it working? I hope you are getting more sleep now!
Sam x


----------



## Sam1

Just googled it! Sounds like a good product! In fact the crate I'm getting comes with a free bottle of it so I'll be ready for those crying nights!


----------



## Turi

zed said:


> Oh Turi no it hasnt been three weeks lol!!! I was saying I can't walk him for three weeks haha... Wow if he cried constant for three weeks I would crackup and he would be a mess I think  it has not even been a week yet lol!
> 
> I have resorted to ear plugs however I am taking them out every now and then to check if he has stopped
> 
> I have today invested in a DAP plug in... Why I didn't get one from the start I don't know! It should help... He seemed better last night and had quite a while without crying  he's so happy in the day I am sure he is not mentally scarred. My close friend is a vet so reassured by her to persevere a little longer
> 
> Xx


Oh, haha - what a misunderstanding 

In which case definitely hang in there - it will get better! 

We have DAP wipes which we wiped over her bedding on the first night. Sorry, forgot that. Let us know if they help!


----------



## Cris

I always covered Keltie's crate at night, but not during the day as somehow thought she might understand the covered crate was whe she has to spend longer in it and sleep for longer (or am I crediting her with being too clever!). Anyway seems to work. I remember someone advising me that at bedtime to put her in her crate, cover her (I do leave a tiny gap at bottom so she can see out a little) and then to stay in the kitchen for 10mins pottering around but not giving her any attention at all. This seemed to work really well and calmed any anxiety she may have had. It's worth a try anyway. Good luck and perservere as I'm sure you'll crack it soon. Cris


----------



## Pollypiglet

Don't think having Jarvis in your room at night will make seperation anxiety any worse as if you think about it if he has to sleep alone all night then again for a few hours in the morning he is away from you quite a lot. If you let him sleep in your room he will have you for an extra 8 hrs a day and he should relax. He may be over tired which would make him more anxious. When I worked full time my dogs always slept in my room (still do) as I figured not much point in having a dog if it didn't see me all day and all night. (I have good neighbours who looked after my dogs when I worked as being full time It wouldn't be fair to expect a dog to be alone for that long just in case anyone was concerned!)


----------



## zed

Hi all,

Well the DAP plug in seems to be working.... I leave it on 24/7 as he benefits it more than the spray that lasts 1 1/2 hours  

I also put the cover down at the front of the cage and leaving only the side (by the plug in) open which is by my sideboard so slightly covered and he seems to like it better as it helps him to signal that it's night as I leave the front up in the day  

He still cries at the bottom of the stairs by the baby gate when I pop upstairs but stops after a minute then goes off to play so really can't be that stressed. he does love his crate too as he often drags his toys in there for a lie down and chew now and then. However his favourite game is roll e kong under the cabinet a few times to get me up to play! Clever these poo's ;-)

I had my first crying breakdown (Post natal puppy depression) to my vet (i felt like such an idiot) who assured me I won't be harming him and the few nights I have had quiet, reassures me that things will get better.. And as she said I have only had him just over a week :-D

I would advise anyone to get a DAP plug in and out it in place 24 hours before your new arrival  I totally forgot about them, I used one for my old dog fireworks night and worked a treat (along with some drum and bass on the stereo blasting out to cover the sound !!!!)

Now to tackle toileting.... 

Puppyhood is a roller coaster ride..... But well worth it!!! Xx



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uq1h4r


----------



## Lins61

Lol at PNPD.. I can see how that would come into play actually. We had a good first night last night but I will check out that DAP thingy just in case. Glad you're making some headway in that. Toilet training OMG lol.. it's fun isn't it?! xx


----------



## designsbyisis

Don't forget its not just walking that can tire him out - maybe play football in garden with him in the evening - I do that just at dusk to get rid of the excess energy. I just kick a ball from one end of garden to other & he chases it.


----------



## zed

I don't have much of a garden however he plays 'it' with my son and I play catch with his ball  won't be long before he will be running the horse fields (hopefully not chasing them!!) x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder_1

designsbyisis said:


> Don't forget its not just walking that can tire him out - maybe play football in garden with him in the evening - I do that just at dusk to get rid of the excess energy. I just kick a ball from one end of garden to other & he chases it.


And if the weather is bad some mental stimulation in the form of command/trick training really tires them out too. You can also play 'find it' by hiding some treats around the room to make them use their noses.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hattie has just been speyed but will be ok for a romp in your kitchen/garden if you want a meet. I had several days when I wondered if I had done the right thing but would not change her for the world. Lack of sleep distorts your view on so many things. It will all be ok.


----------



## zed

Aww Sue you have done the right thing... You are protecting her from some awful diseases .. She wont alter or remember, unlike us that is lol. Jarvis has his jabs tomorrow so should be free the week after :-D horrayyy so will inbox you nearer the time if that's ok as we would
love to meet...although he is 'humping' a lot for some reason so will see how he gets on playing with Hattie xx


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?abd5x2


----------



## Sophie'sMom

What is DAP spray? Was there a potty pad in the crate?
Thanks?


----------



## MillieMenzies

Cris said:


> I always covered Keltie's crate at night, but not during the day as somehow thought she might understand the covered crate was whe she has to spend longer in it and sleep for longer (or am I crediting her with being too clever!). Anyway seems to work. I remember someone advising me that at bedtime to put her in her crate, cover her (I do leave a tiny gap at bottom so she can see out a little) and then to stay in the kitchen for 10mins pottering around but not giving her any attention at all. This seemed to work really well and calmed any anxiety she may have had. It's worth a try anyway. Good luck and perservere as I'm sure you'll crack it soon. Cris


Scanning through for top tips for night number 2, first night was a wee bit noisy but persevered...sitting here in the dark with tv low & laptop on after having a crazy 10 mins before she went into bed on her own...well with my slipper of all things (we'll try anything) ..10 mins & i'll go....fingers crossed! :undwech: !!!zzz???


----------

